# Colour to suit a bay horse



## Bustalot (29 February 2012)

What colours do you think will suit a bay horse? (more bright bay) He is a Gelding... so no pinks! lol. 

Any pictures you can share of your bays in their colours?


----------



## SNORKEY (29 February 2012)

Forest green, red or yellow?


----------



## Kat (29 February 2012)

Bays suit just about anything. 

Red, blue, green, yellow, whatever.


----------



## Andiamo (29 February 2012)

I have a bright bay gelding...

He looks absolutely delish in Purple (a rich dark or medium purple). Think aubergine  

Also baby blue is nice but extremely difficult to find!! they only seem to do pony rugs in baby blue...

Black with a light trim (silver, white, light blue) - all very smart 

My absolute fave though is the dark purple...which would explain why most of his rugs are this colour!!


----------



## ellie_e (29 February 2012)

Mine has navy, burgundy or green


----------



## rhino (29 February 2012)

Pretty much anything goes with a bay!

If you're bored have a play on this   Warning: it is addictive!

http://www.snafflez.com/horsemaker/horsemaker_e.html


----------



## Bendyhorse (29 February 2012)

rhino said:



			Pretty much anything goes with a bay!

If you're bored have a play on this   Warning: it is addictive!

http://www.snafflez.com/horsemaker/horsemaker_e.html

Click to expand...

OhEmGee! addictive? yus! x


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 February 2012)

Green is the nicest but because some people apparently think its unlucky it's quite hard to find. Mad!! Also on a bright bay, baby blue (I have a lovely baby blue Thermatex for my 17hand bay)


----------



## Polo*Pony (29 February 2012)

I'm a big fan of blues in a variety of shades, plus browns and sandy/gold colours. Green can be lovely too.


I'm sure if you search for 'matchy matchy' threads you will get plenty of ideas!

Nikkimariet and Prince33Sp4rkle over in Competition Riders have bays with the most amazing selection of coloured saddlecloths etc. so might be worth looking at their posts. There are plenty of others in there with beautiful bays but CS (Prince33's horse) is the first one that springs to mind.


----------



## Javabb94 (29 February 2012)

I have a bright bay who suits electric blue best 

Also navy and burgundy

And looks nice in plain White too!

I always thought lime green would look nice


----------



## tazzle (29 February 2012)

we like purple too


----------



## rhino (29 February 2012)

Bendyhorse said:



			OhEmGee! addictive? yus! x
		
Click to expand...

*disclaimer*

rhino is not responsible for any matchy matchy buying that may occur as a result of accessing this website


----------



## LittleMouse (15 April 2012)

ive always used purple...but recently got a navy saddle cloth and LOVE it!!
also green looks good


----------



## Technique (16 April 2012)

My fabulous bay mare always wore burgundy, old gold and cream. No diamontes, nothing OTT, just classy & understated, it was good enough for county level, HOYs etc.


----------



## Shantara (16 April 2012)

Red!


----------



## Jazzy B (16 April 2012)

I recently purchased a orange numnah for my bay it looks lovely


----------



## flirtygerty (16 April 2012)

Red or white, although he suits his purple rug, perhaps there's some truth in that they suit any colour, so have fun deciding


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (16 April 2012)

Mine has purple and pink. Brown really suits her too.


----------



## Rollin (16 April 2012)

For me it is YELLOW every time.


----------



## spottyUnicorn (16 April 2012)

My bright bay looks great in purple and green.


----------



## weesophz (16 April 2012)

mine looks crackin in green or black


----------

